# It's Good to Have Friends (Wood Gloat)



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

A friend of mine named Gary E. is a fellow woodworker, and a lurker here at Lumberjocks. He does great work, so I don't know why I can't convince him to sign up and join us on a regular basis.

Anyway, he was lucky enough to come into possession of a large quantity of padauk that had been stashed away in a contractor's garage for quite some time. Being the kind of guy he is, he asked me to stop by his shop so he could give me some.

Now I've worked with small pieces of padauk before, but to see so much in one place was pretty amazing. He gave me five rough-sawn boards totaling between 15-20 bf, and I ran them through the planer this morning. What you see below is straight out of the planer. No mineral spirits…no nothing… just nature at its finest! The last photo is what it all looked like before planing. This one piece is pretty twisted, so I'll probably cut it into small pieces for turning.

Like I said… it's good to have friends!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow. I need to find more friends. 
Those are just gorgeous.
Ok, I am pouting now,
Steve


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

That is some mighty fi9ne looking wood.

Great friend Charlie.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh baby, that a real wood gloat if i ever seen one…I like working with Paduak the orange color is eye popping candy. It nice to have friends who like to share there good fortunes….Enjoy your treasure Gary looking forward in seeing some beautiful projects…BC


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow!!! It must be nice to have friends would give you not sell you this beautiful Paduak. It sure is pretty with that Orange color grain!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

You know Charlie, that lumber looks familiar. I had 5 pieces just like it that seemed to have disappeared. I particularly remember the twisted one, I liked that one a lot.

That pile would make a great Crawdadery.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

You are a lucky man Charlie. My next piece of free wood will be my very first ).


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Great quality wood gloat well done! even though I am a little jealous LOL AListair


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Nice move Charlie!! I would have gone too ) Plans? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

niiiiiiiiiceeeeee !!!

with freinds like that who needs enemy´s …LOL
you are a lucky man Charlie congrat´s

Dennis


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Roger, you* would* like the twisted piece!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Nice gloat, Charlie.


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

Maybe you should take that twisted piece back and demand a better one… that looks like some pretty wood.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Drool….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

very pretty wood … now you need to make something Got any plans or ideas?


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Oooh! you jammy beggar (Yorkshire speak for lucky man) Yesterday I just bought a board of nice Padauk rather like your pictures it was 1 1/4" x 8" x 8 foot long & it cost me £42 about $66
Still I don't begrudge you it Charlie you're a nice guy just don't forget to post the resultant project
Best regards
Trevor


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'll have to wait till the inspiration hits for the right project. I may resaw a bit of it for a box or two.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

Awww man, I just love this wood. I have only had the opportunity to see this kind of wood twice in my life and that was at Austins in Santa Ana, Ca. My fantasy wood store! It has got to be one of the most beautiful wood I have ever seen. I can't wait to see you make a box out of this. It will be sensational! 
I might add that if buying this kind of wood, well let's just put it this way. Padauk isn't the cheapest tree in the forest. Yes you definitely hit the jack pot with this score!
For all others, if you are down in southern Ca. Check out this wood store. It is awesome
Austins
(714) 953-4000
610 N Santiago St
Santa Ana, CA 92701


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy days Charlie…


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Allison, thanks for the tip. Any time I'm in California, though, it's on a plane. Checking lumber with your luggage is kinda rough.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Charlie, if we were neighbors, we could trade maple for padauk!!


----------



## azal (Mar 26, 2008)

Charlie, you are going to love the orange sawdust, it gets on every thing! Nice friend.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Free. Hmmm, at "Boutique Wood" prices, that about $500. Just go into one of those places and see what a 1/4" X 3" X 2' piece costs. You done good! That's a heckuva friend.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I can see a lot of nice looking boxes in this wood. Congrats on the gift. Gary sounds like a great friend to have.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

You guys and your nice wood…your all just mouthpieces for the wood selling industry. You don't need to try and look "cool" by having nice wood. I build everything out of crooked, knotty pine and I have had several people tell me I'm crazy, but I strongly disagree, and I have the medical papers to prove it…this website is just a front for a diabolical plan by Martin and all the trees, to sell you wood you don't need. Why would somebody who wood works as a hobby need some nice Padauk like that…wait a minute..I am recieving a message from my home planet on my pie tin hat/reflector…agghaghhagahaggrrgrhhag

Sorry..I was possessed by the spirit of a different Lumberjock….nice score Charlie. Those are some sweet looking boards..


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

David, can I see those papers if you don't mind? ;-)


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

OMG, that is some *beautiful* padauk…....... I can just see visions of boxes dancing about in your head! Can't wait to see some new creations with this. Congrats on a fantastic score!

I love some of the padauk that has the beautiful swirls in it…......


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

That surely is a nice selection of quality Padauk!  I love the firey orange/red contrasting with the darker browns in the last piece. I really like using Padauk for my cane shafts, as it's strong and the colors are beautiful and varied. The pores are larger than Macawood but still a worth while wood. Nice grab!

I look forward to seeing your projects using this.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Someone gave me a piece of termite infested cedar fencing once. I guess I need to make more friends!!!!!!!!!
If Gary E needs more friends, I am avaiable.
(Actually, I have received some really good stuff from friends--feels good doesn't it?)

Nice score on the wood Charlie. Can't wait to see what becomes of it. We all know it will be good.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Sweet score Charlie! That is some of the nicest Padauk I've seen.

*@David*- I can't possibly think of who you might be referring to. ; )


----------



## Stormin (Oct 6, 2010)

I had a friend that gave me about 20 pieces of 2×6 14' cedar and 10 pieces of 1×4 14' cedar I will trade if you like.  My friend that is LOL Nice wood !!!


----------



## KoryK (Jan 14, 2011)

If your into Nascar, you are the lucky dog sir.


----------



## dubsaloon (Oct 2, 2010)

ooo AHHH! that is perty wood. Some day I'll have a gloat. I pray.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Score!!!!!! Yes sir! It is good to have friends….. Congrats….


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

Hugh!!. My friends only want me to help them build their houses.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

You have a true friend. Something to be cherished.


----------



## Manasseh (Sep 23, 2010)

Sharing is Caring…


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

beauty


----------



## MikeN (Jan 26, 2011)

nice wood i got seven slabs of red oak 9"x3.5"x9' long from a friend of mine for free


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Great score and what a good friend. It would be great to have him here. I know what you mean I have been trying to get my Dad on here as well. He makes some amazing cabinets and tables…. Hard to get them old school guys to change. I might have to do it for him….. LOL


----------

